# Adult male Zebra Finch changing his tune...



## Dustyfluff (Aug 20, 2015)

Among my zebra finches, all 3 lads have different songs which I understand perfectly well.

What I find confusing is that the eldest/ daddy of the zebra finch males has recently started changing his song, its getting higher pitched and he is adding extra bits.

We have a Bengalese male in the cage too, and bens have very weird songs. Is it possible Mr Zeb is starting to imitate the Ben? Or is he just changing things up hoping to impress a (non-existent) lady?

What I do worry about is that he may have a problem in his throat, but he is eating and drinking ok.

Anyone know about birds changing their songs when they are already quite old?


----------



## Tecknora (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm not an expert, but maybe he's trying to get your attention? I know that my bird is now whistling softly more often and screaming less to gain attention, and I've been paying more attention to his softer voice on purpose to get him to stop screaming.
There also was a time when Twix would make a hiccup sound, which worried me a lot. It was around the phase where I had not given him any wet food such as apple for a month. Once I offered a second food bowl with slightly damp food, he went back to normal and I removed the damp food, but hand fed him vegetables and fruit more to make sure he was consuming enough wet food. 

This is all through observation, I'm not an expert, so don't take my word for anything. I do advice you to take your bird to the vet if you think he is sick.
Hope this helped


----------



## Dustyfluff (Aug 20, 2015)

Tecknora said:


> I'm not an expert, but maybe he's trying to get your attention? I know that my bird is now whistling softly more often and screaming less to gain attention, and I've been paying more attention to his softer voice on purpose to get him to stop screaming.
> There also was a time when Twix would make a hiccup sound, which worried me a lot. It was around the phase where I had not given him any wet food such as apple for a month. Once I offered a second food bowl with slightly damp food, he went back to normal and I removed the damp food, but hand fed him vegetables and fruit more to make sure he was consuming enough wet food.
> 
> This is all through observation, I'm not an expert, so don't take my word for anything. I do advice you to take your bird to the vet if you think he is sick.
> Hope this helped


unfortunately not, it was the first signs of air sac mites. eventually he died despite everything i did because for some damned reason he also had a stroke.

watch out for your birds voice changing and buy some scatt drops asap


----------

